# diamond rock timing marks



## shooterdp (Oct 6, 2009)

i just purchased a diamond rock bow a month ago i have emailed bowtech 3 times with no response does anyone know where the timing marks should line up the marks on the cam are different than what they show in the owners manual they are on the left side of the cam the manual only shows adjustment for bows with adjustable moduals not for fixed moduals like on the rock.. bowtech customer service SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! please help me out i dont want to drive 190 miles to cabelas where i npurchased just to check timing


----------



## shooterdp (Oct 6, 2009)

After six emails to bowtech and a few to cabelas, bowtech emailed me and said you should have one timing mark showing on outside of limb on the rock bow. The 2008 owners manual shows the cam on my bow, although it does not show how to time it. It should not be so difficult to get this info. The owners manuals should have more detail on the product. Why dont they show my cam in the 2009 manual, the 08 and 09 bow uses the same cam. Cabelas tried to help by emailing me the manuals, even though it wasnt much help, i appreciate them trying. Manufacturers need to consider sending more info out with their products.


----------



## trtl360 (Oct 13, 2009)

If Im not mistaken, the Rock is a single cam bow. Are you asking about where the draw stop should be placed or the timing? I was unaware of having to time a single cam bow as they only have one draw stop.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

trtl360 said:


> I was unaware of having to time a single cam bow as they only have one draw stop.


You have a optimum place where a one-cam bow will shoot at its best, if the cam is over-rotated or under-rotated it will cause nock travel issues, Thus needing to have it timed right is as just as important as a binary, cam and 1/2 or true 2 cam bow for optimum performance.

shooterdp Hope you figure it out.


----------



## trtl360 (Oct 13, 2009)

Interesting. That's got to be a small window. Also, since Diamond uses a draw stop peg, wouldnt that affect the timing. I would guess that the timing would have to be done with the peg out of the cam. Also, whats the rule of thumb for that timing? With binary you look for the Cams to roll equally and I know with bowtech you use timing dots.


----------



## trtl360 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just had a quick thought. Would you just make sure the string is straight and laying in the cam. Seems that would tell you if the cam is where it's suppose to be. I.e. The cam isnt pushing out on the string and the cam isnt so far foward that the string doesnt lay in the trough.


----------



## shooterdp (Oct 6, 2009)

a couple of twist of the string has pput one timing mark on the outside of the limb where diamond told me to set it. It seems to shot good, but havent been to the range for longer distance yet. Will see what happens at 60/75 yards. Picked up 7-8 fps after adjusting.:tongue:


----------

